# Used tank heater concerns



## the604kid (Aug 31, 2017)

Got a used fw setup, and the heater that comes with works fine over a year now. Tonight, i realized there is a hair line crack on the outer glass tubing on the heater as well as it appears some small condensation inside.
Should i be concerned about the heater explosion? Or is this sort of normal wear on every one's tank?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I’m not sure about possible explosion but I would take it out ASAP. Crack on a glass tubing spells ‘ trouble ‘ to me


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I regularly change out my heaters every few years as a precaution. So, not normal for me. I've had heaters crack, coils unravel, etc. but no explosions. I think the old second generation Marineland Stealths were famous for explosions. I wouldn't use a heater with any sort of crack though.


----------



## the604kid (Aug 31, 2017)

How about any condensation inside the tube? Is it common?


----------

